# كيف اعيد برمجة مكيف اسبلت من نوع فوجي



## arabnajd (15 فبراير 2009)

المكيف من نوع فوجي سبلت 24000 وحده , المشكلة انه لا يبرد فقط هواء, المكيف جديد , واعتقد ان المشكله في برمجة جهاز التحكم , المهندس يقول عوزله اعادة برمجه , كيف اعيد البرمجه ؟ وشكراُ


----------



## m_shahin83 (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا انت تقصد برمجة الجهاز من الرمود كونترول ممكن ان تنزع الحجر (البطارية )واعادة تركيبه 
والله اعلم


----------



## pilis (15 فبراير 2009)

هناك سيدى على الريموت زر مكتوب علية modeاضعط علية حتى ياتى بامر كول cool 
من الواضح ان الامر الواصل للجهاز fanلان حضرتك بتقول ان الجهاز بيشتغل مروحة بس وياريت تنزل درجة الحرارة الى 16 مثلا
والله الموفق


----------



## arabnajd (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرأ على الردود, بس انا حولت على المود و وضعته على كوول ولكن نفس الشي بيطلع هواء فقط, لاني قلت للفني قولي الطريقه بلتلفون و ان اعملها بس يقول لا لازم اجي و ابرمجه بنفسي, عمومن هي الخدمه مجانيه لان المكيف عليه ضمان . بس انا حس الموضوع بسيط و ما عندي وقت عشان حضرته يجي ,


----------



## ismaeilkli (25 يوليو 2010)

ازل البطارية بعد30 ثانية اعد البطارية اضغط لمرة واحدة على زر المود وانزل درجة الحرارة الى 20


----------

